# Will this combo work for REW?



## phoenix_rising (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

1st post... so be gentle  :boxer:

Trying to rack up the equipment needed to use REW for full range calibration (not just sub levelling)

I currently have a "Presonus Firestudio 24in 24out" Firewire interface that has phantom power....

Tried to post links but i dont have 5posts yet  but a quick google reveals the specs of each!

And a Shure SM-57 microphone ...

Would this combo be satisfactory to use REW to calibrate full range? I take it i'd still need to pick up an SPL Meter regardless?

Is it relatively taxing to make my old .cal file for my gear would you say?

Hope someone can shed some light!


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

If you are running a Mac , your firewire sound-card won't work with REW .

Also, buy a proper measurement microphone from Cross Spectrum Labs .

See first sticky ( thread ) in this other forum for pricing & contact details .

<> EarlK


----------



## phoenix_rising (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Earl for the reply - I was just wondering why it couldnt work? I see theres all ready a sticky on using the internal soundcard in the Mac Pro so i cant piece together why an upgraded interface wouldnt be sufficient on the mac plaftform?

Are you saying the Shure SM-57 wont work when using REW or that the cross spectrum labs mic would be better?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Your Question A :
-( for an answer from JohnM , REWs author ) Use  "Advanced Forum Search" with JohnM ( as "User Name" ) & "Firewire" &"Mac" ( as Keywords ) .

Your Question B :

- Your results won't be believable if you don't use a calibrated, omnidirectional microphone ( which the SM57 is neither of ) . 
- That doesn't mean you can't still have fun measuring things / it just means you'll need to regard your results with a healthy dose of suspicion .

<> EarlK


----------



## phoenix_rising (May 25, 2011)

Ah ok that makes sense... i take the Denon 3805 microphone that comes with it wouldnt be good enough? The Audyssey one thats used for room calibration?


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Anything but a CALIBRATED measurement mic, not one made for audyssey as that has a built in calibration specifically for audyssey, will work. They aren't that expensive, $50 from Parts Express and a phantom power supply. The one suggested uses the same mic but has much better calibration. I don't know what will work for a Mac Pro though.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's the typical frequency response of a Shure SM-57 .










- For those who are clever, one could create a custom Calibration file for this mic that would allow its use ( albeit somewhat limited ) in making measurements within the 50hz - 15KHz range . 
- To create a custom calibration one needs to download any of the available calibration files from THIS PAGE !
- Study the ( text based ) construct/format from any of these .cal files, ( then make a copy ) and enter in your own ( guesstimated ) numbers . 

- A ( directional ) mic used with REW, would exclude some of the room effects ( since the mic isn't omni ) . That rejection ( excluding some of the room ) can have some utility .



phoenix_rising said:


> ,,,snip,,,,i take the Denon 3805 microphone that comes with it wouldnt be good enough? The Audyssey one thats used for room calibration?


- I guess you mean the following mic ( the DM-S305 ) .









- Denons ( semi ) recommended substitute is the Behringer ECM-8000 .
- See Denons own words ;









Applying some false ( specious ) logic here, one might conclude that you could ( get away with & ) use this Denon test mic with REW ( if you also used & loaded the ECM-8000 calibration file >>> found  HERE !

- Again , without a more accurate calibration file ( such as one that is matched to each individual mic ) your results are going to be more in the realm of, "FAKE but FUN" . 
- Still , it'll be a learning experience for you ! :T

<> EarlK

PS : Calibrate your Macs' internal sound card & then you'll need the appropriate splitter adapters to plug that mic into a single input channel . 
After that you'll discover if your Macs input electronics have enough built-in gain to make that Denon mic useful ( ie; whether or not you can "gain up" the mic to see meter movement within REW ) .


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

For $170 you could get supported out of the box (so to speak) hardware:

Tascam US144MKII and Behringer ECM 8000 microphone. At least that way you know it will work and if you aren't worried about pinpoint accuracy you can use the standard calibration file for the ECM 8000 floating around out there.


----------

